# Suche: günstige Beleuchtung



## chayenne06 (4. November 2011)

Suche günstige Beleuchtung fürs Radl.
Hatte vor 2 Jahren eine Sigma Karma gekauft, die bisher selten benutzt worden ist. Nun musste ich feststellen, dass das Akku-Ladegerät nicht mehr funktioniert 
Für die Karma hab ich damals 100 Euro bezahlt (Sonderpreis wegen einem MTB Rennen, wofür ich das Licht benötigte). 
Diesmal möchte ich aber *nicht mehr so viel ausgeben*! 
Die Karma hab ich ja noch, aber was tun damit??


----------



## 4mate (4. November 2011)

Garantie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2011)

Hi,

ich habe die hier.

Die ist den ganzen letzten Winter - bei allen mÃ¶glichen Witterungsbedingungen - problemlos gelaufen.  Kann man auf dem Lenker oder auf dem Helm montieren. *Pro*: macht ordentlich Licht und ist sehr gÃ¼nstig. *Kontra*: nicht ganz einfach bezÃ¼glich evtl. Garantieabwicklung wegen Lieferung aus dem Ausland (muÃte ich aber bisher noch nicht testen).

Habe auch die "kleinere Schwester" von der hier!
War erst einige Male im Einsatz, kann also Ã¼ber die ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit noch nichts sagen. Ebenfalls Helm-/Lenker-Montage mÃ¶glich. *Pro*: Gutes Licht, deutscher Lieferant (falls mal was wÃ¤re). *Kontra*: einen Batzen teurer (aber das hier ist ein echt guter Preis).

MuÃ aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, daÃ eine gute Lampe ihr Geld wert ist. Damit sind auch Trailfahrten mÃ¶glich und man ist variabel bezÃ¼glich der Montage. So eine Anschaffung lohnt sich! 

Edit: FÃ¼r die erste braucht es noch einen Netzstecker-Adapter - gleich fÃ¼r ca. 2 â¬ mitbestellen.


----------



## mangolassi (4. November 2011)

> Garantie?


oder Kulanz. Ich würde erstmal den Sigma Service kontaktieren, bevor ich eine neue kaufe und ein halb kaputte rumliegen habe. Kleinteile schicken sie jedenfalls schnell und kostenlos auch an Endkunden. Mehr als nein können sie auch nicht sagen. Und die meisten Hersteller sind kulanter als man glaubt und beharren nicht immer auf ihren 2 Jahren Garantie.
Und die Deal Extreme kann man immer noch als 2.Lampe nehmen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. November 2011)

Danke für den Tip bei Deal Extreme, gleich mal bestellt 
Ein wahres Schnäppchen wenn man sieht was Lupine und Co so kosten 
Muss dazu sagen habe nicht vor einen Nightride zu machen (allein ist mir das sowieso zu gefährlich ) sondern brauche die Lampe nur wenn es bei einer Tour mal später werden sollte und man doch noch von der Dunkelheit "überrascht" wird
Darf man die Lampe eigentlich auch im Straßenverkehr benutzen  Fahre mit dem Bike nämlich gelegentlich noch schnell zum einkaufen ins dorf wenn ich was vergessen hab


----------



## scylla (4. November 2011)

Die Dealextreme Lampen gibt's auch bei Magicshine zu kaufen.
Dort werden die Lampen nochmal überarbeitet und dann mit Garantie verkauft. In der Vergangenheit hat sich gezeigt, dass der Versand der Lampen aus Hongkong doch recht trickreich sein kann. Erstens hängt es teilweise an den Lieferzeiten (das war in den "Anfangszeiten" der Lampen teilweise bis zu einem halben Jahr), und wenn das geklappt hat, kann immer noch der Zoll zu Ärger und Verzögerungen führen. Im Schadens- also Garantie-Fall hat man dann auch keine wirkliche rechtliche Handhabe.

Ich würde daher mittlerweile dazu raten, eher bei Magicshine zu bestellen. Ist einfacher, und man spart sich potentiell viel Ärger, weil der Ansprechpartner zur Garantieabwicklung direkt in Deutschland sitzt. Allerdings auch doppelt so teuer. 
Dealextreme eher, wenn man es nicht eilig hat, und ganz gerne auch mal selber bastelt, wenn was kaputt geht. 

@greenhorn-biker
einen Euro-Stecker-Adapter hast du mitbestellt? 

Eine Straßenverkehrs-Zulassung haben die Lampen alle nicht!
Dazu müsste der Lichtkegel nämlich nach oben hin "abgeschnitten" sein. 
Das erfüllt meines Wissens bei den etwas besseren Lampen nur die Busch&Müller Ixon... und mit der würde ich auch schon keine Trails fahren wollen. Lupine, Hope, und co, und eben auch die Dealextreme Lampen, sind rein rechtlich nicht zugelassen. Ein unfreundlicher Polizist, der mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden ist, könnte dir also durchaus einen Strick draus drehen. 
De Facto freuen sich die aber eher, dass man überhaupt ein Licht dran hat 
Einfach im Straßenverkehr runterdimmen und nicht gerade den Leuten ganz dreist ins Gesicht funzeln, wenn man die Lampe auf dem Helm hat, dann passt das schon. Man sollte natürlich verantwortlich genug sein, dass man sich der Blendgefahr bewusst ist, und das so gut es geht vermeiden. Aber das sind wir hier ja eh alle 
Also ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie Probleme wegen meinen nicht-STVO tauglichen Lampen


----------



## BineMX (4. November 2011)

@Chayenne: schau mal bei TomsBikeCorner im Internet oder gleich in der Innstr. 
Dort war die Sigma Pava letzte Woche im Angebot. Ist eine super Lampe, fahre mit der bei absoluter Dunkelheit problemlos am Inndamm. Ist auch STVZO oder wie das heißt zulässig. Vor allem die Akkuaufladung find ich super! Und es gibt keine Probleme mit meinem Sigma Tacho.

Von HelmLampen halte ich im Straßenverkehr gar nichts, da die zu sehr blenden. Finde das selbst als Autofahrer auch nicht so toll....


----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Dealextreme Lampen gibt's auch bei Magicshine zu kaufen.
> Dort werden die Lampen nochmal überarbeitet und dann mit Garantie verkauft. In der Vergangenheit hat sich gezeigt, dass der Versand der Lampen aus Hongkong doch recht trickreich sein kann. Erstens hängt es teilweise an den Lieferzeiten (das war in den "Anfangszeiten" der Lampen teilweise bis zu einem halben Jahr), und wenn das geklappt hat, kann immer noch der Zoll zu Ärger und Verzögerungen führen. Im Schadens- also Garantie-Fall hat man dann auch keine wirkliche rechtliche Handhabe.
> 
> Ich würde daher mittlerweile dazu raten, eher bei Magicshine zu bestellen. Ist einfacher, und man spart sich potentiell viel Ärger, weil der Ansprechpartner zur Garantieabwicklung direkt in Deutschland sitzt. Allerdings auch doppelt so teuer.
> Dealextreme eher, wenn man es nicht eilig hat, und ganz gerne auch mal selber bastelt, wenn was kaputt geht.



Ich hatte bisher Glück mit Hongkong-Bestellungen - Lieferzeiten nie mehr als 3 - 4 Wochen, bei 2 von 3 Sachen zwar Zoll bezahlt, aber nur ein paar Euro (ist ja auch nicht der Riesenwarenwert) und bisher keine Defekte. 




scylla schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker
> einen Euro-Stecker-Adapter hast du mitbestellt?



Hoffe, sie hat meinen Post bis zum Ende gelesen. Aber die Dinger gibt es notfalls auch bei Konrad.



scylla schrieb:


> Eine Straßenverkehrs-Zulassung haben die Lampen alle nicht!
> Dazu müsste der Lichtkegel nämlich nach oben hin "abgeschnitten" sein.
> Das erfüllt meines Wissens bei den etwas besseren Lampen nur die Busch&Müller Ixon... und mit der würde ich auch schon keine Trails fahren wollen. Lupine, Hope, und co, und eben auch die Dealextreme Lampen, sind rein rechtlich nicht zugelassen. Ein unfreundlicher Polizist, der mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden ist, könnte dir also durchaus einen Strick draus drehen.
> De Facto freuen sich die aber eher, dass man überhaupt ein Licht dran hat
> ...



Stimme dir da in allem 100 % zu!


----------



## chayenne06 (4. November 2011)

BineMX schrieb:


> @Chayenne: schau mal bei TomsBikeCorner im Internet oder gleich in der Innstr.
> Dort war die Sigma Pava letzte Woche im Angebot. Ist eine super Lampe, fahre mit der bei absoluter Dunkelheit problemlos am Inndamm. Ist auch STVZO oder wie das heißt zulässig. Vor allem die Akkuaufladung find ich super! Und es gibt keine Probleme mit meinem Sigma Tacho.
> 
> Von HelmLampen halte ich im Straßenverkehr gar nichts, da die zu sehr blenden. Finde das selbst als Autofahrer auch nicht so toll....




Servus Bine,
also die Pava kostet bei ihm 58 Euro. ist das noch das Angebot? 
Ich hab ja die Karma, da ist wohl nur das Ladeteil kaputt?! hab jetzt meinem Ex Radl Laden eine Mail geschickt- mal sehen was er antwortet.
Denn nach über 2 Jahren besteht bestimmt keine Garantie mehr!

Ach ja: aus China oder sonst wo möchte ich keine Lampe bestellen.


----------



## BineMX (4. November 2011)

hmmm... glaub die war für 53 im Angebot. Bei Rose war sie auch im Angebot. War wohl so ne SigmaAktion. Praktisch ist halt beim Tom brauchst keine Versandkosten, einfach hinfahren und holen. Und beim IKO gibt es diese Woche 20% für reg.Stammkunden. Ruf mal an was die Lampe dort kostet. Entweder nimmst unsere Karte oder du läßt dich selber registrieren, falls du noch nicht reg. bist. Nimm aber auf keinen Fall das Komplettset mit HIRO Rücklicht. Das sieht zwar super aus, aber da sind so blöde kleine teure Batterien drin und die entladen sich ständig wenn sie ein paar Tage nicht genutzt wird. 
WErde mir die kaufen http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...0153;page=1;menu=1000,5,66;mid=42;pgc=137:507
die hab ich beim Tom schon probiert!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. November 2011)

Ja hab den Post aufmerksam gelesen un den adapter mitbestellt Danke für den Hinweis,hoff nur dass es auch der richtige ist 
Hab meine pedale auch in Hongkong bestellt und es hat etwa 2 wochen gedauert bis sie da waren ich denk das ist noch im rahmen!
Alles zusammen hat jetzt 33,50 gekostet und wenn sie dann 2 jahre hält hat sie ihren dienst getan 
Um sie bei der deutschen firma zu bestellen lohnt sich bei mir der doppelte preis nicht denn ich bin so ein garantie-muffel  Und da das geld nicht so locker sitzt will ich erstma mit ner billigen sehen wie oft ich sie im einsatz hab und ob es sich lohnt,bevor ich mir was "teureres" zuleg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (4. November 2011)

BineMX schrieb:


> hmmm... glaub die war für 53 im Angebot. Bei Rose war sie auch im Angebot. War wohl so ne SigmaAktion. Praktisch ist halt beim Tom brauchst keine Versandkosten, einfach hinfahren und holen. Und beim IKO gibt es diese Woche 20% für reg.Stammkunden. Rum mal an was die Lampe dort kostet. Entweder nimmst unsere Karte oder du läßt dich selber registrieren. Nimm aber auf keinen Fall das Komplettset mit HIRO Rücklicht. Das sieht zwar super aus, aber da sind so blöde kleine teure Batterien drin und die entladen sich ständig wenn sie ein paar Tage nicht genutzt wird.



Hab vom Iko selbst ne Karte- danke das passt schon 
Mein Radl Ladn schreibt mir grad. Mal sehen was bei raus kommt. Vielleicht brauch ich nur ein neues Ladegerät?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. November 2011)

chayenne: Wegen der defekten Sigma-Lampe wende Dich ruhig direkt an Sigma, ich hab da bisher nur beste Erfahrungen mit dem supernetten Service gemacht! Vielleicht sind sie ja wirklich kulant, ein Versuch ists wert, oder?


----------



## at021971 (4. November 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> .... Nun musste ich feststellen, dass das Akku-Ladegerät nicht mehr funktioniert ....


 
Wenn es nur das Ladegrät ist und Du die Karma mit dem IION Akku verwendest, dann kannst Du Dir auch einfach dieses 
Ersatzladegrät bestellen: 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16849_Ladegeraet-fuer-Iion---Iion-XL-Akku-.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...-akkupack.html?uin=1ddjdgfmu00cgrfmqh1firc053


----------



## chayenne06 (4. November 2011)

ja das Ladegerät geht auf jeden fall nicht mehr. hatte es jetzt ein paar Stunden am Strom angehängt, es tut sich nichts  
fraglich ob es das dann auch ist?


----------

